# moving to rhodes



## lolly1971 (Jun 14, 2009)

hi can anyone help me, i want to move to rhodes with 2 children aged 7 and 16,i will need to work and rent somewhere to live and i need an english speaking school,any advice would be great.


----------



## JuliaT (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi Lolly
No-one seems to have replied to you! The best place to look for work and for apartments for rent is in the local newspapers, particularly the Rodiaki. You need to be here to do that so you should search for some reasonably priced hotel or pension accommodation to start. The English speaking school is part of the multicultural association of Rhodes and they take children from 5 - 17 yo. You can find out more about them on 22410 95706.


----------



## lolly1971 (Jun 14, 2009)

JuliaT said:


> Hi Lolly
> No-one seems to have replied to you! The best place to look for work and for apartments for rent is in the local newspapers, particularly the Rodiaki. You need to be here to do that so you should search for some reasonably priced hotel or pension accommodation to start. The English speaking school is part of the multicultural association of Rhodes and they take children from 5 - 17 yo. You can find out more about them on 22410 95706.


thanks julia it is a start,at least now i have some sort of direction,myself and my sister are coming out in january,to look around at accomadation etc etc and then take it from there,again thank you.lorraine


----------

